# RCI 1-in-4 Rule on Tradewinds



## cclendinen (Jan 4, 2008)

Tradewinds Cruise Club has a 1-in-4 rule with RCI.  However when we attended the sales presentation the crew said that Tradewinds only allows one trade through RCI for life.

Has anyone ever traded into Tradewinds more than once?


----------



## JoyceFNP (Jan 5, 2008)

cclendinen said:


> Tradewinds Cruise Club has a 1-in-4 rule with RCI.  However when we attended the sales presentation the crew said that Tradewinds only allows one trade through RCI for life.
> 
> Has anyone ever traded into Tradewinds more than once?


I think someone was trying the hard sell.  It's the 4-1 rule, I asked.  And if you check RCI, there are multiple weeks available as extra vacations. Now, they're all in the summer during the rainy season, but they are available.


----------



## cclendinen (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bump*

Has anyone ever traded into Tradewinds more than once?


----------



## shagnut (Sep 16, 2008)

I have, once in St Martin and one in BVI  shaggy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 17, 2008)

You are allowed to sail as a owner referral only once ever.  That is likely what they were referring to.  

RCI exchangers are a 1 in 4 for all bases, and that applies to both exchanged weeks and any rental/extra vacation weeks obtained via RCI as well.

Perhaps the sales person did not make the distinction clear enough.


----------



## Alphadog (Sep 24, 2008)

I had an exchange last year in June and also got an extra vacation for the same sailing for my SIL.  Shh don't tell them.  I would love to not to have to wait the four years.


----------



## Sunterra (Sep 25, 2008)

Alphadog said:


> I had an exchange last year in June and also got an extra vacation for the same sailing for my SIL.  Shh don't tell them.  I would love to not to have to wait the four years.


1in4 rule allows multiple units for same week  and  multiple contiguous weeks.


----------

